# enema question..



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I rarely do enemas as they tend to effect me weird. I feel really sick after doing them and it takes hours for them to work and it never fully helps then leaves me with very loose, small bms with a ton of mucus for weeks after. Why is this? I also have rectal prolapse.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm thinking that yes, it could be because of your rectal prolapse. maybe the prolapsing isn't allowing them to work properly. and the mucous would be from irritation to the rectum and colon. not sure..

are you talking about the small fleets enemas or the big bag enemas?

both types of enemas used to work for me although with the fleets i found that one wasn't enough--wouldn't get up there high enough--so i would use two or three.

then both kinds stopped working for me altogether. what happens with me is that some of it will come out--maybe half of the water etc--but the rest stays trapped up inside. i can feel it sloshing around in my transverse colon which is miserable. it would take a stimulant laxative to get all that out. but i think that's because my colon no longer works well.

it's miserable when they don't work, though, i agree.


----------

